# Panda garra size questions



## shuwae (Feb 7, 2014)

Some can get close to 3". My LFS has a few in their display tanks. Wish I can get photos but it is not allowed in the LFS.

I find that they grow fast then slow down once they hit 1.5". Mine are mostly fed Repashy but sometimes live blackworms or frozen bloodworms. Try to get the same sized garras. They can get quite territorial and will pick on each other. I had 8 once in a 40B and they were very active. Currently only keeping four in the 40B as they kept bothering the other fish, especially when feeding.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah I doubted they grew to 3" as well, but they definitely do get that big. My LFS got in four 3" panda garra in (they get pretty girthy as well). I have 11 I bought at 1" several months ago and are not even 2" yet, so they grow fairly slow. Really great fish though. Saw a video with 3" ones too, but title or description didnt list their name.
Mine are not territorial or aggressive in the slightest, extremely friendly with all fish and like human interaction. They aren't really afraid when I have my hands in the tank and they will even eat from your hand and on your hand (tickles). Garra Rufa are known as "spa fish" that eat dead skin off humans in spas. Garra flavatra (panda garra) also can do that and I believe stay smaller (at least grow slower). I keep mine with multiple species of hillstream loaches, particularly sucker belly loaches (gastromyzon, sewellia, etc.) and they like to play with eachother (not fighting/dominating). I too read one source saying the garras would be territorial, but it seems to be incorrect, even the 3" panda garras I seen in vids and at my LFS don't exhibit any territorial behavior. Great fish!


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*Panda Garra's*

I have had Panda Garra's for about 3 years now, and not one ever got over 2 inch's. I have 6 now and as far as territorial behavior, not at all they love to chase each other in a playful way, and best kept in group of 6 or more.
Hope that helps, cheers,
Oscar


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Good info on this tread! I have 7 garra's and they are some of my favorite fish.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*Favorite!*



Immortal1 said:


> Good info on this tread! I have 7 garra's and they are some of my favorite fish.


+1
My favorite as well. Great fish, fun to watch.


----------



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

To parrot what everyone else said...

A LFS near me has some in a display tank that are definitely around 3" with good girth too. Very healthy and active.

I have some that are 6-8 months old. I bought them really small, probably .5", and they're probably at 1" or 1.25" now. Pretty slow growers if you ask me, but they're great fish and awesome to watch.


----------

